# How an Entire Year Could Go By With No Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Typical scenario: I’ve been going to the gym for the past year now, but I have only lost 2 pounds. I eat about 1800 calories a day and I do 3 cardio and 3 weight training sessions a week. I am 5 feet 5 inches and 128 lbs. I would like to be at 120 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

